# Non-traditional Music Appreciation



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I thought I'd post some thoughts about music for the hearing-impaired. Most of the musically inclined would find it hard to imagine a world without sound, let alone music. In another topic, it was asked if people who were deaf had music in their head. I had a friend in college who was just amazing to talk to. He was completely deaf, but could have a conversation with anyone. 

I asked him about music because I knew he liked to go out and dance. He picked up on the vibrations of the beat and that was how he could appreciate music as an art. He kept the beat and rhythm inside instead of the melody. He understood as much as he could about the melody, but that was like describing a sunset to someone who has been blind all their life. But he did understand the beat, so he had a way to appreciate music! All in all, I though he was a pretty cool guy (and rather forward, too  .)


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...that is very cool!...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I asked him about music because I knew he liked to go out and dance. He picked up on the vibrations of the beat and that was how he could appreciate music as an art. He kept the beat and rhythm inside instead of the melody. He understood as much as he could about the melody, but that was like describing a sunset to someone who has been blind all their life. But he did understand the beat, so he had a way to appreciate music! All in all, I though he was a pretty cool guy (and rather forward, too .) *


I once saw this all kids strings ensemble who are all hearing or visually imparied. They too, feel the vibrations on the fingerboard. The playing is ok, but it was en eye-opening experience. So music, afterall, is really for everyone. So long as u have a heart to feel.  
I can't remember the name of this ensemble though? :blink: Help anyone?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

wow, this is actually something I never thought about... but yes, I do say, they could feel the beat...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

There was a movie called "Mr Holland's Opus", there was also a deaf kid and to give him an impression they made a light show which illustrated the music....

I think for deaf born children it is much more hard, and we can't get an impression how they feel. If you get deaf you have the possibilty to think how it might be, though it is also very hard and frustrating. Beethoven is i think the best example what you can reach though you are deaf (Smetana also).

This scene moves me all time: where he conducted when he was nearly deaf and couldn't hear the pp. The orchestra played very good for itself, Beethoven managed it quite good (only some parts he gave wrong beginnings...) or where the singers turned Beethoven to the audience that he could see at least the applause.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I remember that! Yes, it was very sad...and touching...


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I didn't see Mr. Holland's Opus, but I bought the soundtrack! I really should rent the DVD sometime. My friend was born deaf and he is truly amazing. He was a master's student studying language who taught deaf children how to communicate with the hearing world.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I wonder if we could invent some sort or remoter device deaf people strap to their ears that resonates to the sound of the music. It could be like an artificial ear drum! We could make millions and all retire. I think I will buy Heifetz' Guanerius and Tononi first, and then move into his Beverly Hills mansion. Then I'll hire Shaham, Perlman, Zuckerman, and all of the other greats to teach me violin all at once. After about ten years of hard practicing, I'll appear in front of the eyes of everyone on planet earth and play my heart out! No problem. B)


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I wonder if we could invent some sort or remoter device deaf people strap to their ears that resonates to the sound of the music. It could be like an artificial ear drum! We could make millions and all retire.*


How about a full package?
Remote device for the deaf, and artificial 'see-all' eye scanner for the visually impaired.  
Then, we'll make zillions!!!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 31 2004, 10:32 AM
> *How about a full package?
> Remote device for the deaf, and artificial 'see-all' eye scanner for the visually impaired.
> Then, we'll make zillions!!!
> [snapback]947[/snapback]​*


B) Let's start right now!


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

GREAT idea, Quaverion, if you could do it!!!!  You'd make a lot of people happy for the rest of their lives, if it was affordable.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

whats' with all the !!!&#33


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Burroughs said:


> whats' with all the !!!!


That's the internet's way of telling you not to read ten year old threads. You know, when this thread was made, I was still a handsome devil terrorizing the nightclubs, down with my bad disco self. I could shake it east, I could shake it west, but way down south I could shake it best.

That's a long #!33!# time ago.


----------

